
After the Strongman - Thevet
https://newrepublic.com/article/147369/strongman-zimbabwe-robert-mugabe-democratic-era
======
thriftwy
I am afraid that most of the world is stuck in Tyrant - Aristocracy loop not
unlike ancient Greece polices.

This way, unfortunately, you know what will be after the strongman and the
step after that, too.

